# Ottb Prospect help! (pics)



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello! So, I've been looking for an all around project horse, and found this guy on the internet. He's a six year old ottb, and is broke to ride. His owner says he is great on trails and has started cross rails. So my question for you is, what do you think of his conformation? Do you see anything that might hinder his athletic ability in the future? Do you think he is worth $900? I apologize for the bad quality pictures, that's all she sent me. Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

*Ottb prospect help (pics)*

Hi! I posted this earlier, but then I realized it was probably under the wrong category. Oops! Anyways, I might go to look at this 6yr old ottb prospect. He's been under saddle for a few months, and has started cross rails. I'm looking for a young all around project. So what do you guys think of his conformation? Is there anything major that you can see that might affect him athletically? Do you think he's worth $900? Thanks in advance!! Oh and sorry for the bad pictures, they are the only ones the lady sent me.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The picture is not that good for a critique, however there is no hiding those crazy long pasterns, and that could hinder his athletic ability and function tremendously.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My OTTB was built like yours and was a versatile horse. From hard stops, rollbacks and jumps to 3'6. Never barrel raced him as my goal was wp at the time. (just had to beat out my friends). I love that these horses are forward thinking. Both the reg. and half tb looked forward to the trails and trail challenges.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

One thing that stands out is his pasterns. They look long and weak, kinda typical for a TB, actually. Don't like how light his bones are either. He seems relatively balanced otherwise but lacks some muscle.


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you all for the feedback!! Again, I apologize for the horrible pictures. The lady is going to send me a video of him under saddle, so I might share that  thank you!


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes his pasterns are a bit long, but for me they actually run nicely into his hoofs and go well with his set-back shoulder. You might actually find he's a very nice comfortable horse to ride, with a long stride and a smooth style.

Other than that, he's a fine strong horse - I quite like him actually. (yes, he's a bit short of bone, but he's lovely and strong also... and that might also just be the photo, his near-fore looks weak, but his off-side looks fine !? .. I'd want to investigate that)

But, the first photo, and I'd bet it's probably just the photo ... but the way he stands camped out at the back is not very good at all ! ... so I'd want to see him standing square and make sure his hind-leg conformation is actually reasonably correct,

best of luck whatever you do ! and if you're getting more videos / photos try to get one from the front and one from behind, just to make sure he's reasonably straight.


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback LTG. Unfortunately, I still havent gotten good pictures of him, but I do have a video! Please be honest as to what you see, I want a horse that will last me a long time, not one who is a pasture pet by the time hes 10. I really do like his trot though...  It looks so comfy. Any opinions please? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExPsqM8wppU


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That horse is as green under saddle as the grass behind him. He is in a martingale and needs to be taught how to trot.. how to stretch out long and low. This is a nice horse but he needs a LOT of training. He is very very green.


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

Elana said:


> That horse is as green under saddle as the grass behind him. He is in a martingale and needs to be taught how to trot.. how to stretch out long and low. This is a nice horse but he needs a LOT of training. He is very very green.


Yep. He's only been ridden about 15 or so times since he's been off the track. (Hes been off since fall sometime). I'm just asking as a general prospect what people think of him  I know he'll be very green, but that's what i'm looking for. Thank you for the input!


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

He's gotta have good strong hoof walls. Tbs are notorious for having hoof walls that don't like to hold a shoe.


----------

